# AUD/USD June 2008



## acmdude (20 May 2008)

I'm going to try somthing different in this forum and see if anyone wants to play along ....
I am NEW here but, I would like to start a discussion on the AUD/USD pair.  Please feel free to drop charts or anything else for the outlook of this pair and this pair only for the rest of may and the begining of June, 
Basically the different part of this thread is I'm pin ponting an exact time for your outlook to be for   .... 11am USA eastern time, OR  15:00 GMT June 9 2008

 . I'm curious to see what everyone has to say


----------



## wayneL (21 May 2008)

There is already a AUD/USD thread here ==>> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6252


----------



## acmdude (21 May 2008)

Of couse I realize this, but, as i said in the post I'm trying to start something new here, not just a gen outlook for the coming months but an actual day and time, I don't want to litter the other thread with the new game, just trying to get everyones takes, and it will be interesting to see who will be correct.


----------

